# Crab Cakes



## Essie (Jun 3, 2004)

I just made crab cakes that were delicious. I don't know where I got the recipe, but here it is:
2 eggs, slightly beaten
2 T. mayonnaise
2 t. fresh chopped parsley
1 1/4 t. seafood seasoning
1 t. Worcestershire  sauce
1 t. dry mustard
1/4 t. pepper
1/2 cup soft bread crumbs
 1 pound lump crab meat, drained

Combine the first 7 ingredients. Add bread crumbs and crab meat and mix. Shape into 6 patties and place on a waxed paper lined cookie sheet. Chill an hour and cook in a little oil in a medium hot pan until brown on both sides.
(I used cast iron which worked very well.)


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 3, 2004)

Essie;
    No matter where you got it...it looks like a winner to me! Thanks!


----------



## angel101 (Aug 30, 2004)

that sounds great, did you serve a dipping sause with that? I love crab cakes, but some of the sauses that are served with them are crabby 

                                                                            angel


----------



## Robt (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, do I agree with Angle.  Well made crab cakes are so delicate that to try to sauce them is to invite disaster.  It is so-repeat SO-easy to over power them, I'm almost afraid to sauce.  A bit of  a lite mayo maybe--lite means in flavor- or something as light or go head strong to try to over power them...

Out here our Dunginess are so delicate,  I'd be careful  of even the salt and pepper.

BTW, fine recipe for the cakes.


----------



## Russell (Aug 31, 2004)

*crab cakes*

my grandparents have a house on a river of off of the chesapeake (sp?) bay so we have crabs a lot down there. I know they are expensive, but when you go out on the boat and buy them directly from the people there like $10-$20 cheaper when you buy a bushel. Here's my recipe:

about 4 to 5 cups of crab
like a half of a cup of Old Bay Spice (or more)
three eggs (beaten)
1 cup italian style bread crumb
1/2 tsp chile pepper flakes

beat the eggs and add the to the crab by folding it in. Then add the rest and fold. form into  patties as big as a hamburger and saute or fry lfive minutes on each side. Makes 10


----------



## auntdot (Sep 5, 2004)

Live in Northern Virginia, crab cake country.

Everyone has his/her own recipe, and all of them are good.

There is always the question as to how much stuff you should add to the cakes.

There are the absolute purists, those who make the cakes with nothing but crab, and those who like to add a few flavorings.

Here is a recipe we enjoy:

1 Lb. Fresh Lump Crab Meat
¼ Cup Green Bell Pepper very finely diced
1/8 Cup Red Bell Pepper very finely diced
1/3 Cup Mayonnaise
1 Egg
2 Tbs Old Bay Seasoning
1/3 Cup Cracker Meal

Whip together, eggs, mayo, and Old Bay.  
Add Cracker Meal 
Add crab meat. and mix until combined.

Mold into 4 patties.

Pan fry (or deep fry) until golden brown.

For crispier crab cakes, bread patties lightly with seasoned flour (S & P) before cooking.

Larger crab cakes can be browned ahead of time and baked in an oven prior to serving.

This will make 4  4 ½ Oz. cakes


----------



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

Mine is similiar.. kinda.. it's just a recipe I always use.. 

Here is a really easy crabcake recipe... you can serve them with a lemon sauce or lite tartar sauce.. and lemon wedges.. mmmmmm!.. it also would be great with an easy cocktail sauce.. equal parts of ketchup and horseradish... 

EASY Crabcakes: 

1 1/2 cups herb seasoned stuffing mix 
2 eggs beaten 
1/3 cup mayonnaise 
2 tsp dijon mustard 
1 tsp wocestershire sauce 
1 tbsp chopped parsley 
1 can (16oz) crabmeat 
2 tbsp butter 
Lemon wedges 

Finely crush 1/2 cup stuffing. Set aside. Lightly mix remaining stuffing, eggs, mayo, mustard, worcestershire, parsley and crabmeat. Shape firmly into 6 patties, 1/2" thick. Coat with reserved stuffing. In med skillet over med heat, heat butter. Cook patties in batches 5 min or until hot. Serve with lemon wedges, lemon sauce, or lite tartar sauce. 

Lemon sauce: 

1 tbsp butter 
1 tbsp flour 
salt 
white pepper 
1/2 cup milk 
1/2 tsp lemon juice 
1/4 tsp grated lemon peel 

Melt butter in small saucepan. Stir in flour, salt and pepper; cook over low heat until mixture is smooth and bubbly. Gradually add milk. Cook until mixture boils and thickens, stirring constantly. Remove from heat; stir in lemon juice and lemon peel... makes 1/2 cup 

Lite Tartar Sauce: 

1/2 cup plain yogurt 
1 tbsp sweet pickle relish 
2 tsp minced onion 
1 tsp prepared horseradish 
1 tsp dried parsley flakes 
couple drops hot pepper sauce 

In small bowl, combine all ingredients, mix well. Cover, refrigerate 2-3 hours to blend flavors.. stir before serving.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

here is another:

crab-rice cakes: 

3/4 cup mayo 
3/4 cup sour cream 
1 tbsp prepared horseradish 
1 envelope italian dressing mix 
1 cup water 
1/2 tsp salt 
dash of pepper 
1 cup instant rice 
1/2 cup crabmeat 
2 eggs, well beaten 
2 tbsp flour 
1 tbsp chopped onion 
3 tbsp butter 

Mix together mayo, sour cream, horseradish, and salad dressing mix in small bowl. Set aside 1/2 cup; cover and chill remaining dressing. 

Bring water, salt and pepper to a full boil. Stir in rice. Cover and remove from heat. Let stand 5 min. Mix in crabmeat, eggs, flour, onion and the reserved 1/2 cup dressing. 

Melt butter in large skillet. Drop rice mixture by tbsp-fulls into skillet and fry, turning once to brown both sides. Serve as an appetizer with the remaining dressing. Makes 40 cakes.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2004)

Bang:

You gettin' all this?


----------



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

probably not mudbug.. it's okay though


----------



## amber (Sep 20, 2004)

a good side to serve with crab cakes is a roasted corn, red pepper and tomtoe relish. I lightly brown the corn and peppers, and throw the tomatoes in for just a minute.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 12, 2004)

My longtime favourite crab cakes are prepared as follows:

5 lbs top-grade lump crabmeat
½ tsp sea salt
1 Tbsp freshly ground pepper
1 Tbsp *Old Bay seasoning
5 eggs, lightly beaten
5 Tbsp mayonnaise
6 Tbsp Dijon mustard
1½ cups crushed saltine crackers
Worcestershire sauce

Fire up the broiler.

Spread crabmeat evenly in large, flat pan.  Distribute salt, pepper, Old Bay, & crackers over crabmeat.  Add eggs, mayo, & mustard to crabmeat.  Spritz the mixture generously w/ Worcestershire.  Mix thoroughly but lightly by hand.  Gently form into 16 cakes.  

Broil 4 to 5 inches from heat until golden brown (about 3 minutes).  

Serve w/ coleslaw & saltines (plain) or French bread (fancy).  And well-chilled Anchor Steam Ale.  If anyone asks you for cocktail or tartar sauce, just tell them you’re fresh out!

*I blend my own supply of Old Bay seasoning:  1 Tbsp celery seed + 1 Tbsp black peppercorns + 5 bay leaves + ½ tsp whole cardamom + ½ tsp mustard seed + ½ tsp sweet Hungarian paprika + ¼ tsp mace.  Grind well in a spice mill.  Store in small glass jar.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 13, 2004)

These are yummy, with a Southwest 'twist' - 

CORN/CRAB CAKES WITH CHIPOTLE MAYO

8 servings

1 cup corn			
7 green onions			
4tsp. mustard
2tsp. coriander			
½  tsp. cayenne		
¼  cup butter
6 beaten eggs			
24 oz.crabmeat		
1 1/3 cups breadcrumbs
1/3 cup breadcrumb 		
1/3 cup cornmeal

Cook corn, green onion,mustard, coriander,and cayenne in butter about 5 minutes. Cool, add eggs, 1 1/3 cups bread crumbs,and crabmeat.  Shape into  patties; stir together 1/3 cup breadcrumbs and cornmeal,and coat patties.  
Heat oil in heavy skillet over medium heat; saute patties 2-3 minutes each side, til golden brown; drain.  

Chipotle mayo - 1 cup mayo and 2 canned chipotles & 1 clove garlic.   Mix well and refrigerate.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 20, 2004)

This recipe is apart from the the standard, but I think it is a delicious twist.

Hawaiian Crab Cakes
2 tb Oil 
1 1/2 c Onion, finely chopped
2 Garlic cloves, minced 
3/4 c Tomatoes, chopped
1 1/2 ts Salt 
1/2 ts Pepper 
1 lb Crab meat, flaked into large pieces
1/4 c Flaked coconut 
1 Egg yolk, beaten 
Butter (for frying)
Macadamia nuts, toasted, chopped (for garnish)

1.Heat oil in skillet. Saute onions and garlic until just soft, about 5 mins.
2.Add the tomatoes, salt and pepper and cook over low heat 5 mins. Cool to room temp.
3.Stir the coconut and egg yolk into the onion mixture, then gently fold in the crabmeat, taking care not to break down the lumps. 
4.Shape mixture into patties or large balls. Saute in butter until lightly browned on both sides. Garnish with toasted macadamia nuts.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 29, 2004)

Pan-Fried Spicy Crab Cakes Recipe
courtesy Emeril Lagasse 


2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 cup finely chopped yellow onions 
1/2 cup finely chopped celery 
1/4 cup seeded and finely chopped red bell pepper 
1/4 cup seeded and finely chopped yellow bell pepper 
Salt 
Cayenne 
1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
1 pound lump crabmeat, picked over to remove shells and cartilage 
1/4 cup chopped green onions, green parts only, plus extra for garnish 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley leaves 
3 tablespoons Creole mustard 
Juice of one fresh lemon (or 3 tablespoons) 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
Worcestershire sauce 
Hot pepper sauce 
1 1/2 cups dried fine bread crumbs 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
Essence, recipe follows 
2 eggs (for egg wash) 
1 tablespoon water 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
Garnish: Green onions 

Melt butter in a small saute pan over medium heat. Add onions, celery and bell peppers. Season with salt and cayenne. Cook, stirring, until the vegetables are soft and slightly golden, about 5 minutes. Add the garlic and cook, stirring, for 2 minutes. Cool for 5 minutes. In a large mixing bowl, combine the crabmeat, green onions, Parmesan, parsley, mustard and lemon juice. Mix the mayonnaise, Worcestershire Sauce and hot pepper sauce together. Combine vegetable mixture with crab mixture. Fold in the mayonnaise mixture and 3/4 cup of the bread crumbs. Divide combined mixture into 10 equal portions and form into 1-inch thick round patties. In a shallow bowl, combine the flour and season with Essence. In another bowl, whisk the egg with the water. In a third bowl, combine the remaining 3/4 cup bread crumbs and season with Essence. Dredge the crab cakes first in seasoned flour, tapping off excess, then in egg wash, letting excess drip off. Lastly, dredge cakes into seasoned bread crumbs, coating cakes evenly. In a large saute pan, heat oil. Gently lay the cakes, 3 to 4 at a time, and pan fry until lightly golden, about 4 minutes on each side. Drain cakes on paper towels and season with Essence while still hot. 
To serve, place Creole Meuniere sauce in the center of each plate. Spoon the Roasted Vegetable Pecan Relish in the center of the sauce and lay a cake on top of the relish. Garnish with green onions and Essence. 


Essence (Emeril's Creole Seasoning): 
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 

Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 31, 2004)

For a change, add a little hot sauce to your favorite recipe.  I recently made a simple crab cake and added some sriracha hot sauce.  I loved it.  Just add enough to give a little tickle.  Don't want to overpower the crab.  

As far as tartar sauce goes, my opinion is it's not tartar sauce unless you put chopped capers in it.  When you put pickles or relish in the mayo, it tastes like Thousand Island dressing with the ketchup missing.  Capers makes all the difference.


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

Essie said:


> I just made crab cakes that were delicious. I don't know where I got the recipe, but here it is:
> 2 eggs, slightly beaten
> 2 T. mayonnaise
> 2 t. fresh chopped parsley
> ...


 
I just made these last night! I modified the recipe so that it would make just two crab cakes for DW and I, and they were outstanding. Very good!

Only problem is, I only made two, and my wife liked them so much, she’s wanting me to make more ASAP! So, I’ll be making these again rather soon. 

Thanks for the wonderful recipe!


----------



## Mr._Steak (Sep 13, 2007)

*authentic Chesapeake hardshell*

Some great crabcake recipes here, but it's getting harder to find real Chesapeake blue crab.  Seems the packed crab meat the supermarkets 'round here carry is a blue swimmer crab that comes from somewhere in Asia.  Definitely not the savory flavor without the Ches. Bay crabs!


----------

